# fuses



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,all.. Would it be a good idea to put a extra fuse[AC] between your track and your transformer? This question may have been asked before but I haven`t found it yet.If so,what size fuse?

Many thanks,sanepilot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Never a totally bad idea, and the size of the fuse would depend on the size of your transformer. For a transformer that is rated at 6 amps, for instance, I'd use a fast-blow 10A fuse. It won't have a lot of nuisance failures, but it will go if you have a dead short.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

I'll go with John on this most power packs(better quality ones) are all ready protected and the 15 or 20 amp CB blow just as fast as a 10 if there is a dead short.if you are worried about it install a GFI socket.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks,fellas.. I should have thought of that. I`ve got a surge protector at the receptacle and a fuse in the transformer Of course. I was thinking about a short when the train derails. I`ll put a ten amp between the track and the transformer. For some reason a couple days ago I derailed and the red light came on. That was the first time in quite awhile since I saw it. I`ve had my share of derailments. LOL. I`m gonna get some fuses this morning.

Have a great weekend and new year,we hope..Everett


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Or the old 1047 bulb in series with the load trick. Any short lights up the bulb! When I first connected up my DB150, I used a surplus 50 amp toroidal transformer, I was really concerned about welding stuff not meant to be welded. I put a 5 amp circuit breaker (also surplus) in to prevent that from happening. Now I have a 5 amp power supply driving the DB150 but no circuit breaker, I keep saying I'll install one soon.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you'd be lighting the bulb a lot, but the train wouldn't be moving all that fast.  Remember, we're talking O-gauge here.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,all. Certainly nice to live in the country. Can`t buy nothing in the country,especially AC parts. House fuses and auto fuses. Is there any different in AC and Dc fuses other than current flow. Will auto work on AC and so forth. I gotta ton of auto fuses.LOL i`m tempted to use a electric box and house fuses. As fast as I run my trains checks out at 12 t0 14 volts. As far as the TVS[I think the name is right] fuses,what good are they if you can`t tell whether theyre good without a lot of trouble testing them.

Looks like a good week around here,gonna be 60 deg,thanks,Sanepilot


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have 10 amp automotive mini fuses installed between my ZW and TIU. I also installed 10 amp magnetic hydraulic circuit breakers because I got tired of replacing fuses. I should have gotten 7 amp breakers because the fuses are faster than the breakers. I got the fuse holders at NAPA and that’s also where I get the fuses.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*CIRCUIT BREAKERS*

inline fuse holder and auto reset circuit breakers

you can get at any auto parts store or most hardware stores.
i use 5 amp breakers. NO FUSES TO CHANGE THIS WAY.:thumbsup:
make sure you get circuit breakers and not regular blade fuses


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,cole..Aren`t those photo`s the same thing. The fuse holder[red/black] seen takes blade fuses. I bought two of those yesterday at a hardware store. Our auto-zone store didn`t know what I was talking about when I asked for resettable fuses. I`m going into the big town tomorrow and see if I can find AC glass fuses or resettable fuses [big electric store]. I got enough blade auto fuses to last me quite a few years.
We did have a napa store but I think it went under. They had no idea what a TVS fuse was either.

On my post war track today I installed two Chrysler electronic 
fuses,wasn`t marked what size they were. I may stop at a dealer and ask.

Tnx,later,sanepilot


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

yes the red/black is a blade fuse holder.

the top pic is a auto reset circuit breaker. different brands look a little different, but they all will have the blades to fit that holder.

_edit_
funny i got mine at our autozone..


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Its a TVS diode. Not a fuse. Install one between common and AC wherever you feed power to the track.

http://www.digikey.com/product-deta.../1.5KE36A-E3-54/1.5KE36A-E3-54GICT-ND/2407434


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi all.. I wasn`t picking on Autozone. Some of there clerks,here are just collecting their pay.[don`t know anything. Course I didn`t know what I was looking for either.]. This electrical supply store will have and know what I want. I ordered this afternoon some [10]littelfuse tvs 1.5KE36CA. They are already in the mail,fast service from Mouser electric. I buy from autozone a lot. I may have some of those resettable fuses. I got some weird looking fuses which I`ve never seen before. Now I know what I`m looking for thanks to the good fellas on MTF I bought at the flea mkt a large box of fuses.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*tvs*

Hi,all.. Got my tvs today. I now have two tracks with fuses and tvs. Tomorrow,if possible I`ll do the two mainline tracks also. I`ll go back and put in more tvs later.

Question on TVS. Why can`t you test the tvs without all that two transformer doing. What is the makeup of them? Just inquiring,really don`t have to knowLOL. Have often do you replace the tvs if you don`t know whether theyre bad or not.?

Weekend here,gonna be slick in the valley,have a safe one,Sanepiolt..Thanks


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Everett, got those TVS's. But this seems to be the only place where someone knows about them.
I'm going to ask what they do exactly, and where they go.
Is there a direction they have to be turned?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Gunrunnerjohn is the guy that knows about them. I’m not an EE, but here is what I know. Transient Voltage Suppression diodes suppress transient voltage that might hurt modern locos. Install them between common and AC wherever you can. Where ever you feed power to the track, at the transformer terminals, etc. GRJ says he has installed them inside locos. It does not matter which direction they are installed. I crimped spade connectors to the diodes and installed them at terminal / barrier blocks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The TVS goes directly across the power to the tracks. If you're energetic, you can put them in each locomotive across the track pickups as well. Any TVS you use for AC installations is bidirectional, they have no polarity. Ignore the stripe. 

I use these: 1500W 36V TVS at Digikey


----------

